# "Russian Military Deployed ‘Combat Telepathy’ in Chechnya, Report Claims"



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2019)

This from independent Russian media ....


> The Russian military tested the telepathic effects of parapsychology in its wars in Chechnya in the 1990s and the early 2000s, a news magazine run by the Defense Ministry has claimed.
> 
> The techniques reportedly allowed soldiers to wiretap conversations, disrupt software, identify potential terrorists and read foreign-language documents locked in a safe — all using nothing but their minds. The expert community is divided on the existence of parapsychology capabilities in the military, reported the RBC news website, which spotted the article on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


More @ link

*** - If you can read Russian, the full source article (5 pages) is attached.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2019)

;D


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Apr 2019)

“Those capable of metacontact can, for example, conduct nonverbal interrogations. They can see through the captured soldier: who this person is, their strong and weak sides, and whether they’re open to recruitment,” an excerpt from the article* reads.

Anyone with a computer and the right skillset, or someone good at mind f*cking can accomplish this. No staring at goats required.  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (3 Apr 2019)

This must explain all the interference in the low band lately..... ;D


----------



## blacktriangle (3 Apr 2019)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> This must explain all the interference in the low band lately..... ;D



Nah, that’s the liberal mind control footprint coming from RADARSAT-2.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2019)

I understand they reactivated the radar screen in downtown Clinton with the cable being run straight to the PM's office. Must be using the lake for skip.


----------

